# New Icons for the Shelter Challenge...



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

After I sent an inquiry to the Animal Shelter site about the icons I received this reply...


"We have really cute buttons for this Challenge too! They are here:

http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/shelteroutreach.faces?siteId=3

Just scroll down the page to find them!"

Here's what they look like -

  

Use them in your siggy for they are clickable and bring you right to the Challenge.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

They're so cute! I tried putting one in my siggy, but I'm not quite sure I did it right.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

I put it on my facebook.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

how do I get them into my siggy - I have tried and tried. I don't want to erase my current picture.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Hunter's Mom said:


> how do I get them into my siggy - I have tried and tried. I don't want to erase my current picture.


This will work for those with PC's...Mac users - sorry, but if someone can give directions for Macs PM me and I'll include it here.

Have 2 windows open - 1 with the Edit Signature ready, the other with the icons displayed. Highlight the icon of your choice by running the cursor over the icon while holding down the left button on the mouse/pad (it will be sorta dark). Go to the tool bar and click on "Copy", then got to the Edit Signature window and place your cursor where you want the icon to go, then go back to the tool bar and click on "Paste". Look in the "Preview" to see if that's where you want it to be and click save. If not, play around with it until you get it placed just so. :thumbsup: Good Luck, I hope to see these icons popping up everywhere! Thanks everyone for voting!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bump!! VOTE!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

icon installed - thanks!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Got a button for my siggie too, thanks!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Not seeing the icons being used by very many members.  Remember, you don't have to erase your present siggy to use them, just add it. Instructions in post #5 for PC users.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I give up. It's crazy when the directions are written as clearly as you wrote them in post #5. I follow them to the "t" or at least I feel like I did each of the 4,000 times I tried it, but I never got the cute icon to pop up in my siggy. Can you help? I'm really not usually this dense.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

angel's mom said:


> I give up. It's crazy when the directions are written as clearly as you wrote them in post #5. I follow them to the "t" or at least I feel like I did each of the 4,000 times I tried it, but I never got the cute icon to pop up in my siggy. Can you help? I'm really not usually this dense.


I will try to help...tell me what/how you're doing so I can see where you are taking a left turn (going wrong)


----------

